# Chickens are sick - what antibiotic to use??



## milkmaid

Droopy comb, doesn't want to stand. Will drink. Had another chicken come down with this a month or two ago and it died within a few days. I've done some looking around but can't diagnose it.
I'm giving it some steam in case it is egg-bound, but I kinda don't think that's what it is.


----------



## jduwall

*Re: Chicken is sick - 2nd in a few months!*

I would try some antibiotics in the water. there is a pouch at tractor supply that you mix with the water...that really helps mine when they get droopy.

is it real wet there, real dry and dusty....how old is she? is she loosing her feathers?

hope you don't mind all the questions. :?

I hope she get better soon... :sigh: :sigh:

Jenn
Duwall Farms


----------



## PznIvyFarm

*Re: Chicken is sick - 2nd in a few months!*

Any other symptoms? Birds are tough to diagnose, too many things look like each other, by the time they show their illness they are usually really sick, and taking them to the vet is cost-prohibitive. If they appear 'off' i usually try nutri-drench to perk them up, and if they look ill I isolate them immediately so it doesn't spread and start antibiotics with the sick bird (usually tetracycline b/c that was the only thing i used to have but now i have di-methox powder too)

Another thing, and it may sound harsh, but if you have something going around, it may be better to destroy any sick birds and treat the rest so you don't lose whole flock. I had to do that once when i had an ongoing illness with sniffles, I had several birds i tried to save, nothing worked until i kept an isolation pen and as soon as they came down with it I took them out of flock, and gave antibiotics to the rest. I ended up destroying all the birds in the isolation pen. I lost about 15 birds but the rest got well.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

*Re: Chicken is sick - 2nd in a few months!*

Could she have an impacted crop?


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: Chicken is sick - 2nd in a few months!*



> is it real wet there, real dry and dusty....how old is she? is she loosing her feathers?


No, it's neither very wet nor very dry, and she's not losing her feathers.



> Could she have an impacted crop?


I will check! Thanks.


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: Chicken is sick - 2nd in a few months!*

Well, that chicken ended up dying.  She did not have an impacted crop; I think it's a bacterial disease.
Anyway, now 2 of the chicks have died of it, and 2 more are sick.
Jduwall, can you tell me the name of the antibiotic? I looked on TSC's website and they have a lot of different kinds.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so sorry for your losses...  :hug:


----------



## milkmaid

Thanks. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats

Your welcome........ I think it is terimycin(sp) powder that is given to chickens.... :hug: Call up a feed store that sells chickens and ask them about the powder.. they can direct you better on what to use.... Or... if you have a good vet... call them and pick their brain.... I have used PenG on a chicken before.. that was congested ...so it can be used as well (injected)... just not sure... what the cause is of your chickens illnesses... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

:hug:  
Any feed store should carry a chicken antibiotic. Also do a coccident.


----------



## milkmaid

I called and asked for chicken antibiotics. TSC has duramycin, and our farmer's coop has tetracyclene. Will either of those work?


----------



## toth boer goats

Found this link... so I would say that duramycin would be the same... and will do the same benefit... :hug:

http://www.barnworld.com/sa/p/TERRAMYCIN_SOLUBLE.htm


----------



## cdtrum

Last winter my 4yr old rooster got sick, he seemed odd for a couple of days and then found him just laying under the heat lamp in the coop.......I told hubby he needed to put him down, instaed hubby brings him in the house and says cant we do something.......so I out him in a kennel in our basement and started giving him penicilin injections for like a week and he did great....after about 2 weeks he went right back out to the coop and he is been fine since.......we think he might have had pneumonia.

I have also done the antibiotics in the water for a sick hen and she did fine.


----------



## milkmaid

Thanks for the link, Pam!
Cdtrum - :clap: for your hubby!
I talked to a woman at TSC who had been around chickens a lot. She said the duramycin would work. So I got it. I'll let you all know if it works. Thanks everyone!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Hope that it helps all your chickens get better.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Thanks for the link, Pam!


 Your welcome...... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## milkmaid

Well, the two chickies are all better now. :leap: No new sick ones. Maybe this has nipped it in the bud...


----------



## freedomstarfarm

:dance: That is good news!


----------



## toth boer goats

EEEEE-----HAwwwww...now that is what I'm talking about... :leap: :thumb: :hi5:


----------

